# Pentax Full Frame Camera Information



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2015)

```
<p>Apparently a Tamron rep spilled some information about the upcoming full frame DSLR from Pentax.</p>
<ol>
<li>Pentax will use the same backlit 42mp sensor that is coming in the A7R II.</li>
<li>Ricoh is going to open a factory service center in the USA in 2016</li>
<li>Tamron is going to be adding K mount lenses for this camera.</li>
</ol>
<p>I wonder if this Sony sensor is going to appear in a Nikon DSLR as well.</p>
```


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jun 28, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Apparently a Tamron rep spilled some information about the upcoming full frame DSLR from Pentax.</p>
> <ol>
> <li>Pentax will use the same backlit 42mp sensor that is coming in the A7R II.</li>
> <li>Ricoh is going to open a factory service center in the USA in 2016</li>
> ...



D850 Maybe ... but it would be quite short after the D810 ... However if Nikon sees the D810 only as kind of factory bug fix/patch to the D800 it could be possible within the next 12 months


----------



## adventureous (Jun 28, 2015)

My hat's off to Sony for moving the entire camera industry forward as we all benefit.


----------

